# معني مثلث الرحمات



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أبريل 2012)

* مثلث الرحمات*

 *مصطلح مثلث الرحمات يُقال لبعض الآباء  	المتنيحين (المنتقلين) -وخصوصًا  	البطاركة والأساقفة- ويعني  	أنك لا تطلب رحمة واحدة فقط (كما في قولك الله يرحمه)، بل يرحمه بالثلاثة (مثلث  	الرحمات).. وهي عبارة بها زيادة في الرحمة بالنسبة للمتنيح، أو الرحمة الكبيرة،  	أو الكاملة..*
*وهي شبيهة بعبارة "مثلث الطوبى"، والتي تعني  	السعيد سعادة كاملة، أو الفرح فرحاً كبيراً..*
*وبالطبع هذه العبارة لا  	تُقال إلا على المتنيحين.*
  	_________
  	← المرجع: إجابة سؤال في أحد محاضرات البابا  	شنوده الثالث.
[YOUTUBE]QdWTHt0-epU[/YOUTUBE]


+++​*إن لمصطلح مثلث الرحمة وكما أعلم ابتدأ من أيام المثلث الرحمات البطريرك أفرام برصوم الأول.*​ *
*​ * وأما بالنسبة عن معنى مثلث الرحمات الخاصة بالمطارين أو البطريرك فإن المسألة تحتاج إلى نظرة تأملٍ في نهايتها نصل إلى الجواب وأقول:*​ *
*​ * إن السيد المسيح له المجد تجسّد بمشيئة الثالوث الأقدس وهذا ما نجده في الاصحاح الأول من انجيل لوقا في بشارة الملاك لأمنا العذراء إذ قال لها : الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضاً القدوس المولود منك يُدعى ابن الله (لو1: 35 ) . وإنه له المجد بمشيئة الثالوث الأقدس بشَر وكرز داعياً الجميع إلى ملكوته، وظهر ذلك في بشارته منها قوله: الكلام الذي أكلمكم به لست أتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ هو يعمل الأعمال ( يو14: 10 ). ومنها أيضاً حديثه عن حلول الروح القدس في الكنيسة الذي قال فيه: يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم ( يو16: 15 ). ولذا فإن له المجد حينما مات على الصليب فإنه بمشيئة الثالوث الأقدس مات. أي أنه بمشيئة الثالوث الأقدس وُلِد وكرّس حياته بالجسد لأجل الكرازة بملكوت اله ومات بالجسد كي يمنح ملكوت لكل من يقتبله مصلوباً، بالإضافة إلى أنه له المجد كان كاهناً ورئيس كهنة العهد الجديـد . أي أنه كرئيس كهنة وُلد وكرس حياته لأجل ملكوت الهل ومات لأجل هذه الغاية.

وهكذا كل مطرانٍ وبطريرك هو رئيس كهنة كرّس كل حياته لأجل قيادة رعيته إلى ملكوت الهل ومات وهو يعمل بهذه الغاية الأمر الذي قال عنه ربنا له الجّد: يوجد خصيان خصوا أنفسهم لأجل ملكوت الهه ( مت19: 12) وبما أنه مات وهو مكرّس بالثالوث الأقدس لذا فيقال عنه (مثلث الرحمات)*​ 
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أبريل 2012)

[YOUTUBE]UDaBWt8UMgI&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------

